# Betta chasing otos but not visibly biting



## iceburg47 (Jan 14, 2015)

A few days ago I moved my betta from his little 1 gallon into a 10g planted tank with False Julii Cory cats and a pair of otocinclus (all about 2/3 - 3/4 full adult size). There is probably about 30-40% plant coverage providing lots of hiding places.

The betta pretty much leaves the cory cats alone. He'll occasionally slowly swim up behind one that's sitting still and bump it but doesn't chase it, flair or appear to be biting or doing any damage. Is that common? Something to worry about?

Most of the time the betta can't see the otos (and neither can I) but when they are stationary on a rock or the front glass he'll slowly swim up to them until they move and then he chases them for a couple seconds until they get a few inches away or out of sight. It doesn't really look like an attack, more just a chase. 

Also since moving the betta in there he's stopped flaring at his reflection if I put up a mirror, which seems odd.

Does this sound like a bad level of aggression? I may be reading too much into his slow approaches, but he seems more curious than aggressive.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

mine chases my otos from time to time but doenst hurt them.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd just keep an eye on him and see if it escalates or if he calms down. My poor otos are still afraid to come out from the betta I tried to put in with them before the one I have with them now


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

My betta will occasionally chase my Panda Garras around, but mostly the biggest one I think to keep him in line. The smaller ones he only chases if they get too crazy and bump into him, but in my tank the Pandas also chase him around. He's like a grumpy grandpa who sometimes likes to plays with the kids and then gets cranky when he's tired. He's never bit any of them and just seems to be making sure they know he is in charge of the tank. He plays in their bubbles with them too and I've seen some of them pile into his room with him to sleep. Unless he does start nipping its pretty normal behavior and safe. Betta's are dominate and territorial so its not surprising they can be a bit of a bully.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Each betta is different for tolerance of other fish. If you only have 30-40% plant coverage DOUBLE IT. More line of sight break up and hiding spots will help.

As for you stock, cory and otos do better at cooler temperatures than betta, their *max *temp being about 77F (a rare exception is Sterabi cory which can get into the mid 80Fs, but they need 55g+tanks), betas prefer 80F. Also both cory and otos are shoaling fish which should be kept in a *minimum *group of 6. At that group size you need a 20g or larger for the otos, and depending on the cory 20-50g.. unless pygmy or dwarf cory in which case you can fit 10 in a 10g.


----------

